# [SOLVED] Altec Lansing Xt1 Speakers not working



## moosicle (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought these speakers 1.5-2 years ago. They are plug and play speakers made primarily for notebooks

Starting today, they stopped working. Normally when I plug the power cord in, my headphones turn on and the sound goes through the speakers. When you disconnect the power cord, the sound goes through the headphones (which is connected to my comp directly)

I have an Asus A7. It has an inbuilt sound card on the motherboard that uses SoundMax drivers. It runs on Windows XP SP2

Now when I try to plug the power cord in, the light goes on, but no sound goes through. Also when I press the On/Off button, instead of turning it off and on, it mutes my sound. The sound only goes through my headphones, regardless if my speakers are plugged in or not.

I have tried another power cord, and plugging it in another USB port with no success.


Any help would be appreciated. Thanks



EDIT: Sorry. Disregard this post. For some reason, putting it into my front USB port works. I have no idea why. The light was going on in my original back port but it wasn't working.

If there's a mod or something, feel free to delete this post. Thanks anyway


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting the solution.


----------

